# Access very hidden sheets with power query



## aikibart (Feb 15, 2017)

dear all

Would anyone know if it is possible to query 'very hidden' sheets in a given workbook with Power Query?

Many thanks in advance
Bart


----------



## MarcelBeug (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes it is possible. If you want to access from outside the workbook (e.g. from another workbook or Power BI), you can select "something" in the Excel sheet, go back to the Source step and there you can select also content on very hidden sheets.

If you are in the same workbook, you need to know the name of the table you want to access.


----------



## aikibart (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you Marcel, that indeed did the trick!


----------



## CLEANexcel (Mar 6, 2021)

MarcelBeug said:


> Yes it is possible. If you want to access from outside the workbook (e.g. from another workbook or Power BI), you can select "something" in the Excel sheet, go back to the Source step and there you can select also content on very hidden sheets.
> 
> If you are in the same workbook, you need to know the name of the table you want to access.


Sorry to dredge up an old post but I have the same issue and I'm not very advanced. Would you mind being a bit more explicit in your instruction so that I may follow it and achieve a 'Combine & Load' from hidden sheets through power query please? I'm accessing from outside the workbook.

Thank you.


----------

